# Nuts



## Vicki78 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi

Can you please settle an argument?
We're sat watching movies & my fella asked if Sheldon can eat Brazil nuts (coz that's what he's snacking on) I say no coz there high in protein & he's supposed to have low protein high fibre diet. My fella says Sheldon (an Indian star) would eat them in the wild. 

Please can someone come up with the right answer?
Does mum or dad know best? ;-)


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 22, 2013)

Hmmm. I am going to say no. Here's why. In the wild wouldn't Brazil nuts be shelled? How would a tortoise open one to eat it in a natural state? I kinda think they cannot and would not. I suppose if another animal did open one, the tortoise might come across the crumbs in its path and be tempted to eat them, but how often would that happen? Nuts have a lot of fat, too. It's a good question and I hope a more knowledgeable person can tell you better. I think of how macadamia nuts are toxic to dogs, so be careful. What if there is a same time of thing with tortoises and some nuts? Yikes. Your baby is soooo beautiful.


----------



## Vicki78 (Mar 22, 2013)

You can be rest assured only I feed him & what I say goes on his diet. There is no way I would feed Hom anything I wasn't sure of. 
Thanks for the response & the compliment on our little man. Yes he is lovely & a treasure to watch (better than tv for me least) LOL


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 22, 2013)

In the wild, tortoises will eat the seeds on plants as they're grazing, but I really doubt a tortoise would be able to get through the shell of a nut to eat it. If they are grazing under a nut tree and there are nuts on the ground around the tree, and the nuts are small enough for the tortoise to swallow whole, it may try one, but my guess is that a nut would seem like a rock to a tortoise.


----------

